# Generic Blues and the 192aa debate.



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Forgive me if this has been posted before but what do you all think about this.. http://www.somatropin.net/hgh-brands.htm

Personally, having tried 191aa and generic blue tops im convinced the blues are 192aa. Before you think im slagging them off im not. I actually prefer them as on 191aa I had serious CTS and numbness in hands and feet that became unbearable. Using the blues and current protocol to go EOD or E3D to prevent antibody build-up reactions things are going fine. When I used them ED the effects dissapated after a month or so. I had no problems with CTS during this time until I switched to Norditropin. Then it returned quickly.

I remember when the blue tops first came out and a very reliable supplier from China listed them as 192aa and told me first hand they were. The price and availability since Raw Deal and the Olympics and GeneSci losing their export licence only confirms this imo. Blues have remained available and cheap throughout.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Some might argue that they are not even 192 LOL


----------



## liberator (Aug 27, 2008)

Im a noob, explain to me what your on about 191/192 aa.... Im guessing the number of chains in the amino acid?.. If Im write what that got to do with the price of fish/muscle when it comes to GH?..

I don't understand, help me........... lol


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

del so if there not 192 what are they, just rubbish?

king prop- i thought it was only a miniscule percent of the population that would have an anti-body resistance? is this wrong?


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

coco said:


> del so if there not 192 what are they, just rubbish?
> 
> king prop- i thought it was only a miniscule percent of the population that would have an anti-body resistance? is this wrong?


Not insinuating that ANYONE has bunk gear LOL

But I have heard of glucose powder being used in supposed GH.

Its alot of money to get it wrong IMO, so long as you trust the source..............


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

yeah had heard that too, tbh del

all comes down to trust and i reckon side effects like cts will help to identify whats in them altho not conclusive.


----------



## coco (Mar 29, 2007)

king prop ive read that before

but it lists ansomone as 192, which im pretty sure there has never been any lab tests to prove,

its sold as 191 so.....

i think i re,mmber someone mentioning that a batch of ansomone was tested in holland a few years back and tested as 192 but the results were never realesed (could be wrong but im sure it was along those lines) and so wasnt conclusive


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only issue i have with this is that it does not cost any less to produce 192aa over 191aa so what would be gained?

Blues do work this i know but they are only blues a generic brand.....mind you this was said about Ansomone and Hygetropin and in both cases it was down to Jintropin stating it but not giving proof unfortunatly many then jump on the wagon insisting on documented proof it is 191aa whilst not seeing any lab report proving it is 192aa .....

coco the percentage is approx 2%

KP was hoping to see you at castles last night mate?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> the only issue i have with this is that it does not cost any less to produce 192aa over 191aa so what would be gained?
> 
> Blues do work this i know but they are only blues a generic brand.....mind you this was said about Ansomone and Hygetropin and in both cases it was down to Jintropin stating it but not giving proof unfortunatly many then jump on the wagon insisting on documented proof it is 191aa whilst not seeing any lab report proving it is 192aa .....
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Since since Jin lost the soul rights to produce 191aa in china, all the blue's manafactures jumped ship as they have a superior product at no extra cost.

It's not glucose powder guys its mannitol which is an artificial sweetner.

Thats the main body of the lypholised disk if you Gh is fake or not. You couldnt even see 10iu of raw GH.


----------



## bigsteve1974 (Jun 4, 2008)

I switched from using generic to pharma grade.. the only difference i fouind was that i gained more water from the pharma... had no CTS etc etc... i know people using the blue tops withgreat results....

Steve


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't go wrong with Hyge imo.....good product and priced to sell


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

^^ Agreed, and I like Hyge's and Jins and the European branded stuff. 2ius kicks ass and I feel the CTS after a while, and the water retention.

Kexing is listed as 192aa, and funnily enough has a blue top. 2ius on blues does little but bump it up and it works fine. Stay on them though for longer than a month or so ED and they lose effectiveness for me; and have done for my training partner.

Ill look into the cost of production and if there's a difference. I ask as someone reliable to me has offered to test them for me and find out for sure.

Paul, I had hoped to meet you there mate but it was my birthday and when i did the usual 'come in, grab bag and say im off to the gym' the wife gave me one of those looks that means 'Stop what you are doing right now!'

My boys had arranged a surprise birthday party for me so I spent the evening eating jelly and playing Wii games! Next time buddy?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

nice one mate you have to get the family time in...

i am down on the 22nd for 4 nights mate so catch up then


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Can't go wrong with Hyge imo.....good product and priced to sell


I dont know how long Hyge will be around!

I head a rumor that the factory had a fire and they are looking at loosing their GMP licence.

This of course could all be BS.


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

kingprop said:


> ^^ Agreed, and I like Hyge's and Jins and the European branded stuff. 2ius kicks ass and I feel the CTS after a while, and the water retention.
> 
> Kexing is listed as 192aa, and funnily enough has a blue top. 2ius on blues does little but bump it up and it works fine. Stay on them though for longer than a month or so ED and they lose effectiveness for me; and have done for my training partner.
> 
> ...


Testing of the GH now this will be great if possible.


----------



## pitbull1436114521 (Dec 19, 2006)

redman said:


> Testing of the GH now this will be great if possible.


Thought it was ?

Issue being though it is very expensive and few places can actually do it ?

Hence why most check their IGF levels through bloods while on GH ! But then this will only let you know that whatever it is you are taking is increasing your IGF levels !


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

pitbull said:


> Thought it was ?
> 
> Issue being though it is very expensive and few places can actually do it ?
> 
> Hence why most check their IGF levels through bloods while on GH ! But then this will only let you know that whatever it is you are taking is increasing your IGF levels !


Last I knew it cost about £1500 but that was before RD. Unless you have a contact with access to a mass spec and cound do it on the side and then u have to know what the spectra is for 191aa, its almost impossible to do.


----------



## BigBezza (May 30, 2011)

kingprop .. hows things mate, ive lost your number could you give me a mail @ [email protected] cheers bro


----------

